

Why I don't want any Christmas presents - jplarson
http://www.ericgarland.co/2013/11/27/dont-want-christmas-presents/

======
reeses
I don't want Christmas presents because I'm Jewish. But donate to
[http://www.charitywater.org](http://www.charitywater.org) anyway.

